# Bear or PSE?



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

The string on my 11 year old Browning compound broke on me last week.

I don't want to put the $$ into my old bow. I'm looking at two decent priced bows. PSE Stinger and the Bear Showdown. Both are $299.00.

The PSE is about 15-20FPS faster.

Anyone have either of these bows? Likes dislikes?

Thanks Chris


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

never shot either of them, but i had good luck with my last bow which was a PSE, did you try shooting them both yet? check it out and see what you like most


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

Mydad had a PSE X-force and from what I've seen PSE makes a great bow. So if I had my choice I would go with a PSE ! Plus in my opinion PSE makes a darn good bow!


----------

